# Erste Angelausrüstung (Anfänger) Hilfe:)



## Glubb (15. November 2011)

Hi,

zu mir, ich komme aus der Nähe von Mannheim und bin noch ein blutiger Anfänger;+. Ich mache in 3 Tagen den Fischereischein und möchte mir in naher Zukunft eine Angelausrüstung zulegen und hoffe, ihr könnt mir dabei einige Tipps geben.
Ich war schon einige Male beim Angeln dabei und weiß daher auch schon, worauf ich häuptsächlich gehen will.

In meiner unmittelbaren Nähe befindet sich der Rhein samt Nebenarmen, sowie einige Seen in der Umgebung.
Daher will ich hauptsächlich auf Zander, Hecht, Barsch und möglicherweise Forelle und Saibling gehen (also Spinnfischen), aber auch Grund- und Posenangeln interessiert mich sehr.

Ich denke es wird fast unmöglich sein alle 3 Bereiche mit einer Rute abzudecken, 2 Ruten wären aber auch schon das Maximum, da ich nicht mehr als 200 Euro ausgeben kann/will.
Was man am Wasser alles braucht ('Knüppel' zum Betäuben, Kescher, Hakenlöser etc.) ist mir alles bekannt, es geht mir hauptsächlich um Rute, Rolle, Schnur und das Zubehör, wie Haken, künstliche Köderfische etc.

Über Empfehlungen und Ratschläge aller Art würde ich mich super freuen!


LG|supergri


----------



## Carpmen (16. November 2011)

*AW: Erste Angelausrüstung (Anfänger) Hilfe*

Als Rolle würde ich Dir mal die hier empfeheln ich Fische sie selber seit 2 Jahren und bin sehr zufrieden mit der Rolle 
sie hat einen super fein einstellbaren Freilauf 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Okuma-Rolle-...rt_Angelsport_Angelrollen&hash=item4cfa545567

Als Rute würde dir mal 2 Ruteb mit ner Länge ca von 2,40m bis 3,20 Empfehlen 
eine mit ca 20-40g Wurfgewicht 
und die zweite ca mit 30-80g Wurfgewicht 

falls du oft in Starker Strömung Angelst würde jeweils so 20-40gpro Rute an Wurfgewicht noch draufpacken 

und Schnur würde ich mal so 0,28-0,35 iger Monofile auf Die Rollen machen damit denke dürftest mal fürn Anfang einen Grossen Teil Abdecken


----------



## siloaffe (16. November 2011)

*AW: Erste Angelausrüstung (Anfänger) Hilfe*

Hey Glubb
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ou ha...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Da haste dir ja was vorgenommen. 

2 komplette Kombos zum Spinn, Grund und Posenfischen am Rhein und see  auf Zander, Hecht, Barsch, Forelle und Saibling. Alleine fürs  vernünftige Spinnfischen wären 2 Ruten zu empfehlen da du mit ner  Rheintauglichen Spinnrute kaum Spaß am forellen/Saibling Spinnen hast,  zumal du die Mini Wobbler/spinner/Blinker.... garnicht vernünftig  geworfen bekommst. Dagegen aber ne Forellenspinne am Rhein komplett  überfordert ist. 

Es bringt dir auch nichts wenn du igrgendwelchen Billig RAMSCH aus  dieversen Shops holst da haste kein Ködergefühl und fängst dadurch  nichts. Wenn du auch mit Gufies Jiggen wilst kannste auch ne Monoschnur  knicken da dir die beste Rute nicht hilft wenn das Gefühl in der dehnung  der Schnur verloren geh..... 

Ich werde Trotzdem mal versuchen dir was gescheites zusammen zu stellen 

1. Rute 
Spinnrute ca 2,70m so 20-60g Wg z.b. J.C.-Spin-de-Luxe
1. Rolle 
Spinnrolle mit hoher Übersetzung (ab 6,0/1) und Frontbremse z.b. 
Penn-Rierce3000er oder 4000er oder Mitchell-Blade-Alu 4500er (die fsche ich selbst am Rhein)
1. Schnur 
Geflochtene z.b. Terraline 0,14mm (die fische ich selbst am Rhein) 
Auf die Ersatzspule machste ne gute 0,20er Mono zum Posenfischen.

Da sin mir schon bei ca130,-€ und das ist Preislich unteres Mittelfeld aber Preis/Leistungs mäßig top und du hast auch Spaß am angeln!!!!:m 

(Dazu noch Kunstköder für 60,-bis70,-€ und die 200,-€ sind weg|rolleyes Ich hab, bis ich meinen 1. Zander aus dem Rhein gezogen hab für ca. 100-150€ köder abgerissen:c)

2. Rute 
Heavy Feeder so 3,90m-4,50m ab 150g Wg aufwerts (wenn du direkt im Strom angeln wilst ab 200g Wg)

2. Rolle 
Ne Freilaufrolle 4500er bis 6000er Größe 

2. Schnur 
Mono ca 0,28mm ca 10Kg tragkraft

Wenn du noch frgen hast meld dich 

LG Markus|wavey:


----------



## Bobster (16. November 2011)

*AW: Erste Angelausrüstung (Anfänger) Hilfe*

Kompliziert |kopfkrat

Kauf Dir eine vernüftige Spinncombo und verzichte
bis zum nächsten Frühjahr auf die Ansitzsachen.
Nach einen halben Jahr sporadischen, wetterbedingten Spinnfischen, bist Du dann auch "fachlich" in der Lage Dein
Hobby, welches sich zum €uronen-Grab entwickeln wird 
auf weitere Bereiche finanziell auszuweiten.

Viel Spaß


----------



## daci7 (16. November 2011)

*AW: Erste Angelausrüstung (Anfänger) Hilfe*

Dann geb ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu...

Es ist NICHT unmöglich, man muss halt nur Kompromisse eingehen 

1. Combo: Spinnfischen (Rhein und See), Posenangeln & leichtes Grundfischen (See)
Rute: 2,7m / 20-50g WG / Spitzenaktion
Rolle: Frontbremse, gute Schnurverlegung
Schnur: geflochten, 12-15lbs Tragkraft

zB:Mitchell Elite Spin + Ryobi Ecusima + 150m PowerPro = bei ein wenig suchen um die 100-120 Tacken.

2. Combo: leichtes Grund- und Posenfischen
Rute: 3,6m / -45g WG / Halb- bis Vollparabolik
Rolle: kleine Freilaufrolle
Schnur: 20er-25er Mono

zB: (hier Heavy Match oder Floatrute für unter 50 Eier einfügen) + Okuma Longbow +  einfache Mono = wieder mit ein wenig Suche um die 80-100 Euronen.

Bei der Grund- und Posenrute kann ich dir leider keine wirklichen Tipps geben - ich selbst fische die Sänger Specialist Carp Waggler mit bis 45g WG + Okuma Longbow 30 + 25er bzw. 18er Mono. Damit decke ich von Zander über Schleie bis zur Forelle alles ab (im See wohlgemerkt).

Viel Spaß beim Einkaufen!
#h


----------



## siloaffe (16. November 2011)

*AW: Erste Angelausrüstung (Anfänger) Hilfe*



daci7 schrieb:


> Dann geb ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu...
> 
> Es ist NICHT unmöglich, man muss halt nur Kompromisse eingehen
> 
> ...




Bei der Spinkombo stimme ich dir zu das dürfte gut passen:m 
Da sind deine und meine Empfehlund auch nur 10,-€ auseinander

Aber die Grundkombo |bigeyes für nen See sicher top. 
Aber am Rhein#d 
Absolut unbrauchbar! (außer im Hafenbecken) 
Mit 80g Körben kannste es zwichen den Buhnen versuchen das KANN funktioniréren. 
Jedoch 45g Wg bedeutet ca. 30g Korb + Futter oder ohne Futter 45g Blei 
Wenn da en dicker Pott vorbei kommt ziehts dir die Monage weg und meistens bleibt se dann an Steinen, Fahrrädern, Einkaufswagen  oder sonstigem Gerümpel hängen......:c 

LG Markus


----------



## daci7 (16. November 2011)

*AW: Erste Angelausrüstung (Anfänger) Hilfe*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Aber die Grundkombo |bigeyes für nen See sicher top.
> Aber am Rhein#d
> Absolut unbrauchbar! (außer im Hafenbecken)
> Mit 80g Körben kannste es zwichen den Buhnen versuchen das KANN funktioniréren.
> ...



Hab ja auch dazu geschrieben "leichtes Grund und Posenfischen" - das das nicht im Rhein funktioniert stimmt natürlich.
Meiner Meinung nach lassen sich halt Posen- und Grundangeln im Rhein schlecht mit Selbigem am See in Einklang bringen.
Da kommts dann halt drauf an, was man denn will - mit der von dir vorgeschlagenen Heavy Feeder ist man natürlich am Rhein gut gerüstet, aber am See auf Forellen siehts wieder grau aus 
Mit meiner leichteren Ausführung bin ich gut auf Forellen, Saibling, Barsch und Zander im See vorbereitet - der Rhein fällt aber natürlich flach.
ich finde selbst das Angeln am See einfacher als am Rhein und würde dem Einsteiger raten sich beim stationären Angeln erst mal auf die Seen und Hafenbecken zu konzentrieren.

(letzten Endes braucht man dann irgendwann doch beides... in doppelter Ausführung... mit Ersatzruten... )

#h


----------



## siloaffe (16. November 2011)

*AW: Erste Angelausrüstung (Anfänger) Hilfe*



daci7 schrieb:


> ich finde selbst das Angeln am See einfacher als am Rhein und würde dem Einsteiger raten sich beim stationären Angeln erst mal auf die Seen und Hafenbecken zu konzentrieren.
> 
> (letzten Endes braucht man dann irgendwann doch beides... in doppelter Ausführung... mit Ersatzruten... )
> 
> #h



Da geb ich dir 100%ig recht!!! 

Ne Forelle an ner HeavyFeeder hat nichts mit Drill zu tun das ist reines einkurbeln.... 

Dahr ist es mMn Unmöglich dies *alles* mit 2 Ruten vernünftig abzudecken. Endweder es macht keinen Spaß weil das Gerät viel zu schwer ist oder du riskierst einen Abriss (auch mit Fisch) nach dem andern was auch keinen Spaß macht und gut ins Geld geht....:c 

*Ich denke das Beste ist, als Einsteiger zum Tackledealer zu gehen. Dem sagste was du dir vorstellst und dein Geldbeutel hergibt. Die haben immer mal en Vorjahresmodell oder der geichen für nen schmalen Taler und evtl gibts auch noch Rabatte wenn die nen neuen Stammkunden wittern:m* 

LG Markus


----------



## Bentham (16. November 2011)

*AW: Erste Angelausrüstung (Anfänger) Hilfe*

Hallo Glubb,

wenn du Fragen zum Angeln in/um MA hast, dann bist du sonst auch gerne im folgenden Thread willkommen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=114091&page=311

Dort geben wir auch gerne Tipps zu den Tackledealern in der Umgebung.


----------



## Glubb (16. November 2011)

*AW: Erste Angelausrüstung (Anfänger) Hilfe*

Also erstmal vielen vielen Dank für die vielen Tipps und Antworten
Spinnen auf Forelle und Saibling wäre erst eine Option wenn ich mal ein  bisschen Erfahrung gesammelt hab, weil in den Gewässern in meiner  direkten Umgebung gibt es nicht sooo viele Möglichkeiten diese Fische zu  beangeln, also vordergründig will ich erstmal auf Zander, Hecht und  Barsch spinnen
Noch eine Frage, ich hab schon oft gelsen, dass man als Anfänger nicht sofort mit geflochtener Schnur angeln soll, da es anscheinend ziemlich schwierig für Einsteiger sei. Würdet ihr mir davon abraten ohne Erfahrung gleich mit einer geflochtenen Schnur zu fischen?
Bekommt man es als Anfänger am Anfang alleine am Wasser überhaupt hin mit der Montage etc., also mit entsprechender Wissensaneignung vorher durch Fischereischein und Inet?

LG


----------



## daci7 (17. November 2011)

*AW: Erste Angelausrüstung (Anfänger) Hilfe*

Ich seh garkeine Probleme darin mit geflochtener Schnur zu fischen - wüsste auch nicht, wo die "Schwierigkeit" darin liegen sollte ... Ich würde sogar soweit gehen zu sagen, dass geflochtene angenehmer zu fischen ist als Mono, da weniger Memory-Effect vorhanden ist.
Es gibt halt Leute die aus jedem Schei* eine Wissenschaft machen wollen


----------



## pago (17. November 2011)

*AW: Erste Angelausrüstung (Anfänger) Hilfe*

Also bei den Schnüren schaut es so aus, dass sowohl die Mono als auch die Geflochtene VOR- und NACHTEILE haben:

Mono:
* kann sich etwas ausdehnen, ist bei Hängern also schon etwas vorteilhafter, wenn man schnell einkurbelt.
* scheuert nicht so schnell auf.
* Knoten halten besser auf einer Mono-Schnur

Geflochtene:
* Knoten können sich schneller lösen.
* reibt sich schneller an Steinen und/oder Scharfkantigen gegenständen auf.
* Man bemerkt bisse besser und kann Köder besser durch das Wasser führen.

Ich muss sagen, nach dem Angelschein war es mir lieber mit erfahrenen Fischern Angeln zu gehen, da man dort doch noch einige Sachen lernt, welche man im Kurs leider nicht gelernt hat.

Lg Pago


----------

